# Indianapolis Disney Meet - 5th Annual - All Welcome!



## ADP

Hi Everyone,

Last Labor Day weekend 2011 we held our 4th annual Indianapolis Disney meet.  Approximately 110 Disney fans attended from as far as Ohio, Florida, Iowa, Kentucky, Michigan, Illinois, Canada and all over Indiana.

Here is the link to last year's meet thread.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2700300

To look for additional Indianapolis Disney Meet updates be sure to like our Facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/search.php?...arch_preload&search_first_focus=1313589411735

*Our 5th Anniversary!* 
This will be our 5th Indianapolis Disney Meet.  Over the years the meet has become more than just a chance for Disney enthusiasts to join together for a day of Disney fun.  It has given us the opportunity to meet knew people who share our love for all things Disney.  We've raised almost $9,000 for Give Kids the World.  We feel very fortunate to be able to host an event like this so close to our home.  For those of you who travel from so far away to attend the meet we really appreciate it and hope you will consider attending again this year.  We have some exciting plans for this year's meet to celebrate our 5th year.  More to come as we draw closer to Labor Day weekend.  

The intent of the meet is to get to know other Disney enthusiasts like us and have some fun and laughs along the way.  Like last year there will be no cost to attend this meet.  We just ask that you bring a pitch-in food and/or drink item to share for the food table.  

This meet is open to anyone willing to drive or even fly to the Indianapolis area.  We'd love to have you join us.  I'm hopeful to have several Hoosiers and other friends from other states join us in the Indianapolis area.  If enough out-of-town guests join us we may have additional activities on the Friday night before the meet or the day after.    

Please see below for meet information and details.  Check this thread often for future details.  We are planning an afternoon worth of fun Disney activities for kids and adults alike, prize drawings, contests and even some secret fun!   We'll have more specific information the closer we get to Labor Day weekend.  

Between now and Labor Day weekend I'll be updating this thread with meet information and attendees who will be joining us at the meet.  Please post if you can attend the meet, how many guests will be joining your party including children and their ages.  Even if you can't attend please post just to say hi!   

If you have any questions, comments or suggestions feel free to post them here or send me a private message (PM).  

We hope to see you at the meet!  

Indianapolis Disney Meet Information
_*Date:* _ Saturday, September 1st 2012
_*Time:* _ 1:00PM - 6:00PM 
*Where: Hamilton County 4-H Fairgrounds - O.V. Winks Building*
2003 Pleasant St 
Noblesville, IN 46060-3627 
Facility Information
http://www.hamiltoncofairgrounds.com/ovWinks.html
Directions to the Hamilton County 4-H Fairgrounds
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Noblesville&state=IN&address=2003+Pleasant+Street&zipcode=46060
_*Food:* _ Pitch-In Format.  Please post what you can bring so we don't duplicate dishes.  Feel free to bring dishes you'd find at Disney World restaurants 

*Travel Information*
*Hotel Information*




The Cambria Suites is the preferred hotel for the Indianapolis Disney Meet.  Located 4 miles from the meet location the Cambria Suites is right across the street from the Hamilton Town Center shopping mall with convenient dining and other entertainment options.  If we have enough demand for hotel rooms I'll reserve a block specifically for our meet.  

*Airport Information*
The Indianapolis Internation Airport is located on the Southwest side of Indianapolis.  The Indianapolis Disney meet is located on the Northeast side of Indianapolis.  The two locations are in opposite corners of the city.  A rental car is recommended unless you have other means of transportation around the city.  Indianapolis does not have a mass-transit system.  Please send me a message if you have questions about getting from the airport to the meet location.  

*Give Kids the World Village of Central Florida*
The DIS is a contributor to Give Kids the World Village of Central Florida via the Power of 10 $1 Million dollar initiative.  We will be conducting a few activities during the meet where the proceeds will go to benefit this wonderful charity on behalf of the DIS and the Power of 10.    
To find out more about this wonderful organization click here.
http://www.gktw.org/
There will be some great auction items to bid on.  Some of the items may draw high bids or require higher minimum bids.  Please come prepared if you wish to bid on these items to benefit the Power of 10 initiative and Give Kids the World Village.  

*Kids Activities:* (Looking for Adult Volunt*ears*)  
Face Painting 
Disney Animation Drawing Class 
Coloring 
Hula Hoop 
Kidcot Fun Stop - Duffy the Disney Bear edition  
_*Please post additional ideas for kids activites*_

*Pin Trading Activities* 
Please feel free to bring your Disney pins for pin trading opportunities.  There will be a table setup for pin displaying and trading during the meet.  Whether you are a casual or serious pin trader feel free to share and trade them with your fellow Disney enthusiasts. 

*Prizes*
Like last year prizes will be awarded at the top of each hour.  You must be present to win.

*Attending the meet so far:*
*ADP - **Aaron, Kim & Anna (12) **- All paper products & beverages*
*KristEn87 - Kristen & Evan *
*mdvlprof - Jennifer +3 *
*hellofolks - Stacy & Jason  *
*Dan Murphy - Dan*
*scrappinDW - Pam, Brian & Linda *
*2crazegoofies - 2crazegoofies, DS5 & DS11*
*SamIam929 - Sally, DS, DBIL, & 4 Children*
*Farmland Fun Family - DH 39, DD 7, DD 5, DS 2 *
*ColtGurl - ColtGurl*
*smjj - smjj & DW*
*NancyIL - Nancy*
*IndianaStitch* 
*FairyGodmotherJen - Jen, Bryan, & 3 Kids*
*crazydisneyman - Chris, Kim, Jenny, Ginny, & Abby*
*jedspad - jedspad, 1 adult and grandchild (11)*
*indytarheel - indytarheel & 2 DS (6 & 8)* 
*ceemys - ceemys, DD (13) & DD (4)*
*Stryker927 - Stryker927, DW, DS (13), DD (11), & DD (9)*
*reimero - reimero & DW*
*quigs3 - The Quigley's*
*abreynol - abreynol*

Totat Number Attending = *64*


----------



## mdvlprof

Plan to be there.  Are we likely to be at the same place again?

Will pick up chicken nuggets from Meijers.


----------



## ADP

mdvlprof said:


> Plan to be there.  Are we likely to be at the same place again?
> 
> Will pick up chicken nuggets from Meijers.


Hi Jennifer - 
I'm so glad you guys are coming again.  
Yes, the plan is to have it in the same place, but until I know for sure I don't want to post it. I'll know for sure very soon.


----------



## hellofolks

my husband and I should be there  please let us know if you need help planning/executing, we would love to help!

we should meet up sometime since we are in noblesville.


----------



## ADP

hellofolks said:


> my husband and I should be there  please let us know if you need help planning/executing, we would love to help!
> 
> we should meet up sometime since we are in noblesville.


Hey Stacy!  That's great!  Looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Good to see a new thread, Aaron, for the new year.  I should be there as always.  Always nice seeing your whole family and everybody else. .


----------



## ADP

Dan Murphy said:


> Good to see a new thread, Aaron, for the new year.  I should be there as always.  Always nice seeing your whole family and everybody else. .


Super Dan!  Always good to see you.  I'll pass along that you plan on attending to my folks.  They'll be glad to hear it.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone,

I've updated the first post with travel information (hotel & airport info).  If you have any questions about travel to Indianapolis please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## 2crazegoofies

I may need to check this out 

It would be me & my two sons, age 5 and 11.

Im not sure what I would bring yet....


----------



## ADP

2crazegoofies said:


> I may need to check this out
> 
> It would be me & my two sons, age 5 and 11.
> 
> Im not sure what I would bring yet....


Hi!  That's super.  I'll mark you down.  There's a lot of time between now and the meet to decide what to bring.  We can always use more hot foods and appetizers.  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 

Our logo for the 5th annual Indianapolis Disney Meet is complete.  Check it out!   

We hope to see you there.


----------



## mdvlprof

Something else to put on my siggie....


----------



## ADP

mdvlprof said:


> Something else to put on my siggie....


Looks great!  Thanks Jennifer.  I need to do the same.


----------



## SamIam929

Hi!  This looks like fun.  I told my sister about it (we are taking our families on a joint trip to WDW in October) and she says let's go!   We'll bring the kids and her hubby so 3 adults and 4 kids.   I'll check back in closer to the date to see what kind of food you will be needing.

Sally


----------



## ADP

SamIam929 said:


> Hi!  This looks like fun.  I told my sister about it (we are taking our families on a joint trip to WDW in October) and she says let's go!   We'll bring the kids and her hubby so 3 adults and 4 kids.   I'll check back in closer to the date to see what kind of food you will be needing.
> 
> Sally


Hi Sally,

That's terrific!  It should be a lot of fun.  I hope you have a lot of fun planning your October trip.  That's a great month to be at Walt Disney World.  Looking forward to meeting you.  If you don't mind me asking, where do you live?


----------



## SamIam929

We've been planning this trip for over a year, so you can bet we're all excited!  I live in Franklin, IN and my sister and her family recently moved from Omaha to Ft. Wayne, IN.


----------



## Farmland Fun Family

Posted on the other thread for this as well, but just in case....

You can count us in!!


----------



## ADP

Farmland Fun Family said:


> Posted on the other thread for this as well, but just in case....
> 
> You can count us in!!


Awesome!  Looking forward to meeting you and your family.  I see you are headed to WDW soon.  Have a great time!


----------



## ADP

SamIam929 said:


> We've been planning this trip for over a year, so you can bet we're all excited!  I live in Franklin, IN and my sister and her family recently moved from Omaha to Ft. Wayne, IN.


That's great!  Isn't it a lot of fun planning these trips.  I see you are a little over 6 months....You can book ADRs soon.  Woo!!!


----------



## ColtGurl

This sounds like so much fun. I'm orignially from Sellersburg (southern part of IN right close to Louisville) We will probably be in Indy that weekend anyway for football and races.  Sounds like something fun for me to do while DF is at drag races.  Will be looking for further info.


----------



## ADP

ColtGurl said:


> This sounds like so much fun. I'm orignially from Sellersburg (southern part of IN right close to Louisville) We will probably be in Indy that weekend anyway for football and races.  Sounds like something fun for me to do while DF is at drag races.  Will be looking for further info.


Glad you'll be able to make it.  If this is your first Disney meet I hope you'll enjoy it.  It's a lot of fun and a great chance to meet a lot of people who have Disney in common.  We hope to see you there.


----------



## ADP

Bumping this up.


----------



## smjj

As of now we plan on attending, this will be our third. Not sure what we will bring but will probably stop off and pick up some chicken and potato salad or something like that...smjj


----------



## ADP

smjj said:


> As of now we plan on attending, this will be our third. Not sure what we will bring but will probably stop off and pick up some chicken and potato salad or something like that...smjj


Glad you guys are going to join us again this year.  Looking forward to seeing you at the meet.


----------



## NancyIL

I haven't been to a non-WDW DIS meet in years, and I don't anticipate  having to visit relatives that weekend!  I can drive there and back the same day, so please put me down as a probably. 

I was thinking about bringing a shrimp pasta salad and a chocolate chip cheesecake - unless you already have enough desserts.


----------



## ADP

NancyIL said:


> I haven't been to a non-WDW DIS meet in years, and I don't anticipate  having to visit relatives that weekend!  I can drive there and back the same day, so please put me down as a probably.
> 
> I was thinking about bringing a shrimp pasta salad and a chocolate chip cheesecake - unless you already have enough desserts.


Hi Nancy....Glad you are coming.  If you need anything let me know.  A pasta salad sounds great.  Just about anything would work.  Thanks!


----------



## IndianaStitch

Aaron, So glad that I found you guys again ! I was at the First DISmeet. My old tag was Want to be a CM again. Cannot wait for this one. Will stay in touch and let you know how many will attend and what we need to bring.


----------



## ADP

IndianaStitch said:


> Aaron, So glad that I found you guys again ! I was at the First DISmeet. My old tag was Want to be a CM again. Cannot wait for this one. Will stay in touch and let you know how many will attend and what we need to bring.


Fantastic!  Please let me know if you have any questions and check back here for future updates or on our Facebook page.


----------



## hops&dreams

I think I'm running the Indy Women's Half that day.  Depending on how I feel afterward (last year it was black flagged when I was at mile 10, but I still finished anyway) I hope to make it up there.  So, put me down for a maybe, if I'm not hauled off the course on a stretcher.  And I might be stinky - sorry in advance!


----------



## ADP

hops&dreams said:


> I think I'm running the Indy Women's Half that day.  Depending on how I feel afterward (last year it was black flagged when I was at mile 10, but I still finished anyway) I hope to make it up there.  So, put me down for a maybe, if I'm not hauled off the course on a stretcher.  And I might be stinky - sorry in advance!


As a fellow runner (just completed the Mini and Geist Half) I'll understand if you are stinky.  Hope you can make it.  The meet will not start until 1:00PM and go until 6:00PM.  So please do stop by if you can.


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

SamIam929 said:


> We've been planning this trip for over a year, so you can bet we're all excited!  I live in Franklin, IN and my sister and her family recently moved from Omaha to Ft. Wayne, IN.



We'll be heading up from Greenwood - I think we've been every year, and it's always a great time!

We'll be there, Aaron - 2 adults, three kids.  Let us know what we can do!! I'll come up with food ideas when we're not so far away.   We'll be heading to Disney in just over a month at that point, so we'll be pretty pumped!!


----------



## ADP

FairyGodmotherJen said:


> We'll be heading up from Greenwood - I think we've been every year, and it's always a great time!
> 
> We'll be there, Aaron - 2 adults, three kids.  Let us know what we can do!! I'll come up with food ideas when we're not so far away.   We'll be heading to Disney in just over a month at that point, so we'll be pretty pumped!!


Awesome Jen!  Looking forward to seeing you guys again.  Tell Bryan I said hi!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - We are exactly 3 months from the Indy Disney Meet.  

Just one announcement - The meet will be held at the same location as in the past years.  See post 1 in this thread for all the details!  See you in 3 months!


----------



## spritna

This sounds like an awesome time!  Trying to talk DH and some of our local friends into the trip from Ohio.


----------



## ADP

spritna said:


> This sounds like an awesome time!  Trying to talk DH and some of our local friends into the trip from Ohio.


Hi and thank you for posting.  I'm originally from Ohio, way up in the northeast corner (lived right on the shores of lake Erie and near the OH PA border.  The snow was brutal in the winter, but loved summers on the lake.  

Hope to see you guys at the meet!


----------



## crazydisneyman

As always, we are SO there!

Can't wait to party!


----------



## ADP

crazydisneyman said:


> As always, we are SO there!
> 
> Can't wait to party!



  See you there!


----------



## jedspad

Could you put 2 of us down tentatively? We came last year and had a great time but I am currently having some health issues, going thru chemo and radiation, and do not know how I will be feeling by then. But it certainly gives me something to look forward to. Would be 2 adults and possibly we might bring granddaugher, age 11. Will post food later when I know for sure. thanks


----------



## ADP

jedspad said:


> Could you put 2 of us down tentatively? We came last year and had a great time but I am currently having some health issues, going thru chemo and radiation, and do not know how I will be feeling by then. But it certainly gives me something to look forward to. Would be 2 adults and possibly we might bring granddaugher, age 11. Will post food later when I know for sure. thanks


Sounds good.  I'll go ahead and mark you down and if something should come up or you can't make it just let me know.  Hope all goes well and you make improvements.


----------



## indytarheel

My sons and I ( ages 6 and 8) are planning to attend.  Thanks!


----------



## aksunshine

Every year I want to go to this meet. Still haven't made it. This year won't be any different. I am scheduled for a c section on Sept 4. I know I won't "feel" like making the trip. Have fun!!!


----------



## ADP

indytarheel said:


> My sons and I ( ages 6 and 8) are planning to attend.  Thanks!


Great!  Looking forward to seeing you there.  



aksunshine said:


> Every year I want to go to this meet. Still haven't made it. This year won't be any different. I am scheduled for a c section on Sept 4. I know I won't "feel" like making the trip. Have fun!!!


I hope everything goes well with your C section.  Hope to see you next year.


----------



## ADP

I've updated the attendee list and other information in the initial post to this thread.  

I also wanted to announce since this is our 5th year hosting the meet we will be giving away $500 in Disney gift cards.  The most we've ever given away.  Everyone who attends the meet will receive one prize ticket for free upon entering the door.  During the meet we will be selling additional tickets to increase your chances of winning prizes and these gift cards.  All money raised will be donated to the Power of 10 Give Kids the World initiative.  Please spread the word about our meet.  We hope to see you there!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

ADP said:


> I've updated the attendee list and other information in the initial post to this thread.
> 
> I also wanted to announce since this is our 5th year hosting the meet we will be giving away $500 in Disney gift cards.  The most we've ever given away.  Everyone who attends the meet will receive one prize ticket for free upon entering the door.  During the meet we will be selling additional tickets to increase your chances of winning prizes and these gift cards.  All money raised will be donated to the Power of 10 Give Kids the World initiative.  Please spread the word about our meet.  We hope to see you there!



Awesome idea!  That would come in handy for our October trip...gonna have to hit the bank on the way up!


----------



## ceemys

Cool!  I have never known about an Indy meet up.  This Fishers girl and her two kids are coming.


----------



## ADP

ceemys said:


> Cool!  I have never known about an Indy meet up.  This Fishers girl and her two kids are coming.


Excellent!  My daughter Anna (12) will be glad to know someone close to her age will be there too.  See you there!


----------



## reimero

My DW and I are intrigued and considering coming down for the meet.


----------



## Stryker927

Hi,

My family of 5 is definitely interested.  I'll talk to my wife and figure out what to bring for the pitch in.  My kids are son 13, daughter 11, and daughter 9.  They love pin trading.  We also collect Vinylmations if anyone is interested in doing any buy, sell, trade at the event for them as well.

We are inviting a few other families that are big Disney fans as well.


----------



## ADP

reimero said:


> My DW and I are intrigued and considering coming down for the meet.


Please do!  You've picked a great year to come.  It's our 5th year and we have a lot planned to celebrate.  



Stryker927 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My family of 5 is definitely interested.  I'll talk to my wife and figure out what to bring for the pitch in.  My kids are son 13, daughter 11, and daughter 9.  They love pin trading.  We also collect Vinylmations if anyone is interested in doing any buy, sell, trade at the event for them as well.
> 
> We are inviting a few other families that are big Disney fans as well.


Great!  My daughter is 12 and she's always excited when other young ladies her age come to the meet.  Pins and Vinylmation trading will be happening for sure.  Our DD will be bringing hers to trade.  Looking forward to meeting you.  If there is anything we can do to make your travels more comfortable please let us know.  If you know the other families names and want to post them here please do so and I'll add them to the list of attendees.


----------



## Stryker927

That's great that there will be pins and Vinylmations.  Will there be a swap meet area with tables or do we need to bring our own tables?


----------



## ADP

Stryker927 said:


> That's great that there will be pins and Vinylmations.  Will there be a swap meet area with tables or do we need to bring our own tables?


We'll have a separate, dedicated table for trading.  There will be plenty of tables and chairs for everyone who attends.


----------



## smjj

Are any of the other attendees DVC members? We would like to talk to them if there are. Last year we did not see any...smjj


----------



## quigs3

The Quigleys from Champaign, IL will be returning, but we'll be down to two this year, since my son will be away at college by then.  Can't wait to see everyone!  Thanks for organizing the event again this year!  Y'all do a wonderful job!  I'm not sure what we will bring yet - something that isn't perishable.


----------



## ADP

smjj said:


> Are any of the other attendees DVC members? We would like to talk to them if there are. Last year we did not see any...smjj


We're DVC members.   



quigs3 said:


> The Quigleys from Champaign, IL will be returning, but we'll be down to two this year, since my son will be away at college by then.  Can't wait to see everyone!  Thanks for organizing the event again this year!  Y'all do a wonderful job!  I'm not sure what we will bring yet - something that isn't perishable.


Great!  Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------



## abreynol

Oh fun! This is 10 mins from me.  I am planning on coming. Yay!


----------



## jedspad

We are DVC Members if we get to come. We own at BWV


----------



## ADP

abreynol said:


> Oh fun! This is 10 mins from me.  I am planning on coming. Yay!


Great!  Glad we found you.  Looking forward to meeting you.  Be sure to like our Facebook page for updates about the meet. The link to the page is in the first post of this thread.  



jedspad said:


> We are DVC Members if we get to come. We own at BWV


----------



## NancyIL

quigs3 said:


> The Quigleys from Champaign, IL will be returning, but we'll be down to two this year, since my son will be away at college by then.  Can't wait to see everyone!  Thanks for organizing the event again this year!  Y'all do a wonderful job!  I'm not sure what we will bring yet - something that isn't perishable.



Small world...I'm coming from Champaign, too!


----------



## Stryker927

smjj said:


> Are any of the other attendees DVC members? We would like to talk to them if there are. Last year we did not see any...smjj


Our friends are DVC members.  They are pretty certain they are going to make it, just confirming a few other things on their schedule.  I'll let them know there will be a few other DVC owners there as well.


----------



## Stryker927

I had some time this past weekend and took my excitement for the meet and turned into working on a logo.  Just an idea.  No hurt feelings if you don't use it.  Enjoy!


----------



## ADP

Stryker927 said:


> I had some time this past weekend and took my excitement for the meet and turned into working on a logo.  Just an idea.  No hurt feelings if you don't use it.  Enjoy!


Wow!  This is exceptional!  I can't thank you enough for creating it.  I'll certainly use it in some capacity.  I'll start by using it in my signature.  
I may also use it in some signage at the meet this year.  I'll let you know.  
Thanks a million!


----------



## Stryker927

That's great!  Let me know if you need a higher resolution.  The one I posted is for web but I make the logo itself go up to at least 20" wide without losing any quality of the image.


----------



## disrailfan

Aaron,

Myself (DisRailFan) and DW Shawn (Mousefan64) will definitely be in attendance, we wouldn't miss it for the world. We will bring some sort of desert.

We will also try to get our friends from Northern Indiana to attend as well.

-Milford


----------



## ADP

disrailfan said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Myself (DisRailFan) and DW Shawn (Mousefan64) will definitely be in attendance, we wouldn't miss it for the world. We will bring some sort of desert.
> 
> We will also try to get our friends from Northern Indiana to attend as well.
> 
> -Milford


Looking forward to seeing you again Milford!  Thanks for spreading the word.  We're going to have a lot of good stuff at this years meet.  See you soon!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 

I wanted to thank Perkins restaurants for signing on with us to provide consumables during our meet.  I met with their Regional Manager over the weekend and they are very glad we've decided to raise money for Give Kids the World.  Perkins restaurants is a proud sponsor of Give Kids the World Village so the Indy Meet is a great way for them to provide support.  

We are 40 days away from the meet.  We hope to see you there.


----------



## NancyIL

Even though I could drive to Indy and back  in one day, I decided to stay overnight. The Cambria Suites @ $179.00 + tax is considerably more than I'm willing to pay, so I looked elsewhere. I just booked the Sheraton Indianapolis Hotel at Keystone Crossing at the AAA rate of $97.30 + tax: https://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=158. There may be less expensive hotels in that area, but I like earning Starwood points.


----------



## ADP

NancyIL said:


> Even though I could drive to Indy and back  in one day, I decided to stay overnight. The Cambria Suites @ $179.00 + tax is considerably more than I'm willing to pay, so I looked elsewhere. I just booked the Sheraton Indianapolis Hotel at Keystone Crossing at the AAA rate of $97.30 + tax: https://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=158. There may be less expensive hotels in that area, but I like earning Starwood points.


Thanks for posting that Nancy!  That is a very nice hotel.  It's a little further away from the meet site, but considering the savings it sounds like it's worth it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

NancyIL said:


> Even though I could drive to Indy and back  in one day, I decided to stay overnight. The Cambria Suites @ $179.00 + tax is considerably more than I'm willing to pay, so I looked elsewhere. I just booked the Sheraton Indianapolis Hotel at Keystone Crossing at the AAA rate of $97.30 + tax: https://www.starwoodhotels.com/preferredguest/property/overview/index.html?propertyID=158. There may be less expensive hotels in that area, but I like earning Starwood points.


My hotel of choice also, Nancy.


----------



## NancyIL

ADP said:


> Thanks for posting that Nancy!  That is a very nice hotel.  It's a little further away from the meet site, but considering the savings it sounds like it's worth it.


I know it isn't in Noblesville, but 465 N is the route I will drive on my way to and from the meet, so it isn't out of the way for me. 


Dan Murphy said:


> My hotel of choice also, Nancy.



Good to know, Dan! Are you staying there on Sept. 1st?


----------



## Dan Murphy

NancyIL said:


> I know it isn't in Noblesville, but 465 N is the route I will drive on my way to and from the meet, so it isn't out of the way for me.
> 
> 
> Good to know, Dan! Are you staying there on Sept. 1st?


I am staying the 1st and 2nd.   Going to the races on the 2nd.  Home on the 3rd.


----------



## mommapea

Hello.  We are in Brownsburg, and would love to come if we're in town that weekend.   What types of things do you all do?


----------



## ADP

mommapea said:


> Hello.  We are in Brownsburg, and would love to come if we're in town that weekend.   What types of things do you all do?


Hi Candy,
Our meet is all about getting Disney fans together for the day and getting to know one another.  During the meet we have kids activities, a silent auction, food, prize give-a-ways, pin trading, and other fun activities.  Some of the events are geared towards raising money for Give Kids the World like the silent auction, a 50/50 raffle, and a few other activities.  

We'd love to meet you guys and really hope you can make it.


----------



## dsiind

Aaron,

I am tentatively coming in again. Thanks for hosting, as always! I will see what goodies the team at the Disney Moms Panel can pony up for the event!


----------



## ADP

dsiind said:


> Aaron,
> 
> I am tentatively coming in again. Thanks for hosting, as always! I will see what goodies the team at the Disney Moms Panel can pony up for the event!


That's great Doug!  We can't thank you and the Mom's Panel enough.  BTW - Please let them know we are donating all the money to GKTW in Dannee's name this year.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 
If you can't make this year's Indy Disney Meet and you still want to help please consider making a donation to our First Giving Page.  All of the money collected will go directly to Give Kids the World via the DIS's Power of 10 campaign.  
http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/IndyDisneyMeet/indydisneymeetfundraisingpage


----------



## ADP

If anyone is interested in donating any auction items or prizes to the meet please let me know.  We are making silent auction sheets and doing inventory of our prizes.  This would be a great time to let me know if you plan on donating anything towards the meet.  Remember, all of your donations are tax deductable.  Thanks!


----------



## mdvlprof

May not be able to make it, after all.  Church got a spot at the local festival that weekend, and since I'm on the committee, I probably should be there.


----------



## ChefMickey123

SamIam929 said:


> We've been planning this trip for over a year, so you can bet we're all excited!  I live in Franklin, IN and my sister and her family recently moved from Omaha to Ft. Wayne, IN.




Hey, we live in Fort Wayne too....


----------



## mom2munchkins

Hi I am sort of new to the boards. I was playing around and found this. Sounds super fun. If I have not been there in the past could I join in?Finding fellow Disney fans from Ohio is kinda hard


----------



## ADP

Hi All,

We've been away for about a week down in Orlando.  We are now back home and really planning heavily for the meet..  We hope to see you there on Septemeber 1st.  



mdvlprof said:


> May not be able to make it, after all.  Church got a spot at the local festival that weekend, and since I'm on the committee, I probably should be there.


We'll really miss you if you can't make it.  



mom2munchkins said:


> Hi I am sort of new to the boards. I was playing around and found this. Sounds super fun. If I have not been there in the past could I join in?Finding fellow Disney fans from Ohio is kinda hard


I'm from Ohio, but live in Indiana now.  We hopw to see you at the meet.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to make your trip more comfortable.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone,

Just a reminder.  Even though we'll be receiving food from Perkins Restuarants we still need you to bring a food item to share for the meet.  Please post what you can bring.  See you soon!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I will bring a dessert of some sort, Aaron.


----------



## NancyIL

Chocolate chip cheese cake...and a couple of Disney-related items for the silent auction. 

I decided there was really no need for me to stay overnight, so I cancelled my hotel reservation.


----------



## ADP

Dan Murphy said:


> I will bring a dessert of some sort, Aaron.





NancyIL said:


> Chocolate chip cheese cake...and a couple of Disney-related items for the silent auction.
> 
> I decided there was really no need for me to stay overnight, so I cancelled my hotel reservation.


Sounds great!   Thanks!


----------



## harleys mom

I will be thing Pixie thoughts on the day of the event... I would have loved to have gone, but have to work. Maybe next year.


----------



## ChefMickey123

Chefmickey123 (Jared) and LutheranChick82 (Kelly) from Fort Wayne will be there.  

We don't know what we are going to bring.  I'll post that later.  It is our first DIS meet and we are looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## ChefMickey123

We our going to bring the beer-cheese soup from Le Cellier out of one of our Disney cookbooks.  We will also be taking a stab at figuring out the pretzel bread sticks.

Can someone please tell me if there will be a place to plug in a couple of crock-pots?

Thanks.


----------



## ADP

ChefMickey123 said:


> We our going to bring the beer-cheese soup from Le Cellier out of one of our Disney cookbooks.  We will also be taking a stab at figuring out the pretzel bread sticks.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if there will be a place to plug in a couple of crock-pots?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi - You bet.  There will be outlets available in a section of the food tables to plug crock pots in.   See you soon.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 

We've begun adding preview pictures of our silent auction items on our official Facebook page.  Come on over and check them out.  Be sure to Like our Facebook to follow along on additional announcements.  
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indy-Disney-Meet/153748061305300?ref=ts

Don't foget we are giving away a ton of prizes this year including hundreds of dollars in Disney gift cards.  Admission is free.  Each person who comes to the meet will get a raffle ticket.  You will have the opportunity to purchase additional raffle tickets during the meet.  
Please spread the word.  We hope to see you at the meet.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 
I've decided to post auction item pictures here as well as on Facebook so you can follow along in either place.  
Here is auction item 1 - A Mickey and Minnie figurine set.  Both will be auctioned off together because Mickey and Minnie should never be separated.    More auction items to come.


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 2. A limited edition Robert Olszewski 7 Dwarfs light up shadow box.


----------



## ajwiseman09

Hello.  I think that I will be attending for the first time this year.  Aaron, I think we are friends on FB and have spoken before.  My sister-in-law used to cheer for Indiana Elite!  Anyway, if things work out and I end up coming, I will probably bring some drinks (is that okay?).  Also, I live over by Hamilton Town Center, so if you need any help or some spare hands, please let me know!


----------



## ADP

ajwiseman09 said:


> Hello.  I think that I will be attending for the first time this year.  Aaron, I think we are friends on FB and have spoken before.  My sister-in-law used to cheer for Indiana Elite!  Anyway, if things work out and I end up coming, I will probably bring some drinks (is that okay?).  Also, I live over by Hamilton Town Center, so if you need any help or some spare hands, please let me know!


Hi!  Drinks would be fine.  I usually supply all the drinks, but if you'd like to bring more it can't hurt.  There is a refrigerator onsite that I usually stock with soda, water, and juice boxes.  
If we've spoken before, hello again.    Our daughter Anna is still cheering for IE.  She really likes it.  This is her 6th year in cheer and I'm not sure she has any desire to give it up.  
Looking forward to seeing you at the meet.


----------



## mmeb144

My daughter and I will again make the trek, circumstances permitting.  So, it's me and my DD17.  I haven't read all the posts, sorry, I choose to bring brownies, unless someone or several someones have already written that down.


----------



## ADP

mmeb144 said:


> My daughter and I will again make the trek, circumstances permitting.  So, it's me and my DD17.  I haven't read all the posts, sorry, I choose to bring brownies, unless someone or several someones have already written that down.


Awesome!  Looking forward to seeing you again. Brownies sound great.


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 3. Beware of hitch hiking ghosts. They've selected you to fill their quota.


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 4. A 7-night stay at Sheraton Vistana Resort - 1 bedroom villa. Located 1 mile from the entrance to Walt Disney World Sheraton Vistana Resort offers deluxe accomodations and amenities in an upscale setting.


----------



## mmeb144

Aaron, do you have the artwork from you signature in a nice big file somewhere?  Will it enlarge to a t-shirt sized logo?  My daughter might like to make a t-shirt.  A blue shirt might look really nice, just sayin'...


----------



## ADP

Hi Marie - 
Check out post 25 on this page.  Let me know if that will work.   
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2889144&page=2


----------



## ceemys

My friends and I are looking forward to this date!   The silent auctions items are awesome.  Love the dwarfs shadow box.


----------



## mmeb144

ADP said:


> Hi Marie -
> Check out post 25 on this page.  Let me know if that will work.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2889144&page=2



I'll have to work with the file in a photo program.  Thanks!


----------



## ADP

mmeb144 said:


> I'll have to work with the file in a photo program.  Thanks!


Let me know if you have trouble because I can email you the file.  Send me a Private Message.


----------



## ADP

For those of you who can't make the Indy Disney Meet and still want to help out please consider making a monetary tax dedcutable donation to Give Kids the World in the Indy Disney Meet's name.  
http://www.firstgiving.com/fundraiser/IndyDisneyMeet/indydisneymeetfundraisingpage

Also, I wanted to remind everyone that all the money we raise for Give Kids the World this year will be donated in the name of Dannee Neal.  A long time DISer, friend, Indy resident, and Walt Disney World Moms Panelist who passed away this past June from cancer.


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 5. A limited edition Star Wars Weekends pin set from 2010. May the force be with you.


----------



## Fire14

If stars align just right Dh and I may drive over for a vist and a Hi. I'm hoping to be at my Dad's that weekend so it's only 2 more hours or so.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Fire14 said:


> If stars align just right Dh and I may drive over for a vist and a Hi. I'm hoping to be at my Dad's that weekend so it's only 2 more hours or so.


Would be great to see you again, Juli, hope you can make it!!


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 6. A service for 6 Mickey flat wear set. 





Some people are so generous. Somebody sent us a stack of homemade autograph books to give away at the meet. Thanks Pam!


----------



## dpequignot

ChefMickey123 said:


> Chefmickey123 (Jared) and LutheranChick82 (Kelly) from Fort Wayne will be there.
> 
> Im hoping to make it will decide by Tuesday 28th. Im from Columbia City just 20miles from FW


----------



## mmeb144

ADP said:


> Some people are so generous. Somebody sent us a stack of homemade autograph books to give away at the meet. Thanks Pam!



Those look amazing!  How nice of someone to assemble them.


----------



## hops&dreams

Aaron,
I don't think I'm doing the Indy Women's Half, but DD still has a party to go to that ends at 2.  I think after I pick her up, we're going to head up to the meet, which means we'll get there for the 2nd half of it.  

I can bring something, but I was thinking I might provide name tags?  I can (color) print them in sheets of 10 and mail them and a few sharpie's out to you at the beginning of the week?  Then we can all put our screen names and real names below???  

let me know what you think.


----------



## ADP

hops&dreams said:


> Aaron,
> I don't think I'm doing the Indy Women's Half, but DD still has a party to go to that ends at 2.  I think after I pick her up, we're going to head up to the meet, which means we'll get there for the 2nd half of it.
> 
> I can bring something, but I was thinking I might provide name tags?  I can (color) print them in sheets of 10 and mail them and a few sharpie's out to you at the beginning of the week?  Then we can all put our screen names and real names below???
> 
> let me know what you think.


HI - That sounds great!  I'm glad you can make it.  The name tags would be wonderful.  We usually just buy name tags at the party store and have guests put their names on them with a sharpie, but if you'd like to supply them feel free.  You can ship them to my house and I'll bring them the morning of the meet to the hall.  I'll send you a PM with my address.  
Thanks a million!


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 7. A Dooney & Bourke white charm mini barrel purse Disney collection.


----------



## delphinius18

OK, you know Phil and I are coming. Can't wait!!


----------



## ADP

$500 in Disney gift cards. You want a shot at them get to Indy!  Admission is free. Just bring a food item to share.


----------



## Dan Murphy

One week to go.


----------



## ADP

See you in one week!


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 8.  From Star Wars Weekends 2012.  A Duck Maul annual passholders edition big fig with pin.


----------



## erin327

I will be there.  It sounds like I will have my mom and aunt with me along with my two daughters (ages 2 and 5). Not sure what we will bring yet. Looking forward to it!


----------



## ADP

erin327 said:


> I will be there.  It sounds like I will have my mom and aunt with me along with my two daughters (ages 2 and 5). Not sure what we will bring yet. Looking forward to it!


Great!  Looking forward to meeting you and your family.  See you on Saturday.


----------



## crazydisneyman

I can't wait for a fun filled day!

Thanks ADP for all your hard work!


----------



## aaronmckie

Unfortunately we're unable to attend it 
Shanan has some family coming in town for the holiday weekend, so this year is out for us.

I know you all will have a great time, and plan to go next year (but hopefully be back to Indy soon).


-Jason


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 9. A large quilted fleece Mickey Mouse blanket.


----------



## amym2

Just discovered this thread.  We live in the Indy area and would love to come!  It will be me, DH, DS10, and DD8 and we love, love, love Disney!  We joined the DVC last year and will have our first DVC stay in October.  

I didn't read through all of the posts... is there something in particular it would be helpful for us to bring?  

Looking forward to meeting everyone!
Amy


----------



## ADP

amym2 said:


> Just discovered this thread.  We live in the Indy area and would love to come!  It will be me, DH, DS10, and DD8 and we love, love, love Disney!  We joined the DVC last year and will have our first DVC stay in October.
> 
> I didn't read through all of the posts... is there something in particular it would be helpful for us to bring?
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> Amy


Terrific!  Looking forward to meeting your family.  We are looking for more hot foods for the food table.  If you could bring a hot food item that would be great.


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 10. Two Indianapolis Colts vs. Cleveland Browns club level tickets for Sunday, October 21st including a parking pass.


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

Aaron, I'm sorry I've been MIA!  The kids started a new school this year, and that on top of more active kids and my own new school calendar meant that I haven't been on the DIS very often!  We'll be bringing Mickey Rice Krispie Treats, a side salad of some type, and probably some fruit (to appease our picky eaters )

We also have several tie-dye Mickey head t-shirts that we'd love to offer up for people to purchase.  We'd donate all the money to GKTW, of course.  Let me know if that is ok, and I can even post a few pics if it would help.  If there's anything else we can do, let us know!  Do you need help setting up?


----------



## chrissyt27

I am thinking of coming on Saturday. Trying to come up with a hot dish! I used to work at Radio Disney and was laid off last year
DH and I are going to DL in Dec and also doing a 2 week cruise on the Wonder through the Panama Canal!


----------



## ADP

FairyGodmotherJen said:


> Aaron, I'm sorry I've been MIA!  The kids started a new school this year, and that on top of more active kids and my own new school calendar meant that I haven't been on the DIS very often!  We'll be bringing Mickey Rice Krispie Treats, a side salad of some type, and probably some fruit (to appease our picky eaters )
> 
> We also have several tie-dye Mickey head t-shirts that we'd love to offer up for people to purchase.  We'd donate all the money to GKTW, of course.  Let me know if that is ok, and I can even post a few pics if it would help.  If there's anything else we can do, let us know!  Do you need help setting up?


No problem at all.  Sometimes I go MIA too.  Life can come in waves.  The shirts are a great idea.  We'll setup a separate table for the T-Shirts if you think that's appropriate.  



chrissyt27 said:


> I am thinking of coming on Saturday. Trying to come up with a hot dish! I used to work at Radio Disney and was laid off last year
> DH and I are going to DL in Dec and also doing a 2 week cruise on the Wonder through the Panama Canal!


Great!  Please do come.  We'd love to meet you (and several others).  I've been speaking with some folks at Radio Disney (some good conversation and some not so good).  The Panama Canal sailing sounds great.  I hope you have a terrific time!  See you on Saturday.


----------



## ADP

aaronmckie said:


> Unfortunately we're unable to attend it
> Shanan has some family coming in town for the holiday weekend, so this year is out for us.
> 
> I know you all will have a great time, and plan to go next year (but hopefully be back to Indy soon).
> 
> 
> -Jason


Thanks for checking in Jason.  Tell Shanan and Aaron we said hi.  We hope to catch you next year.


----------



## smjj

amym2 said:


> Just discovered this thread.  We live in the Indy area and would love to come!  It will be me, DH, DS10, and DD8 and we love, love, love Disney!  We joined the DVC last year and will have our first DVC stay in October.
> 
> I didn't read through all of the posts... is there something in particular it would be helpful for us to bring?
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> Amy



Ahhhh, good another DVC member going. Look forward to meeting you. This will be our 3rd time for this meet..smjj


----------



## hops&dreams

Do I really remember something about Dole Whips at a DIS meet, or was I dreaming that?  lol!


----------



## ADP

hops&dreams said:


> Do I really remember something about Dole Whips at a DIS meet, or was I dreaming that?  lol!



Unfortunately, this year you would be dreaming.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 
To those of you trvelling from out of town.  The weather forcast for the Indy area is calling for rain this Saturday.  We are expecting on and off showers all day from what is left over from Isaac.  The majority of the rain will occur on Sunday.  If you are coming in via car please be careful and use caution.  Our event is all indoors so there's no need to worry about any outdoor activities causing problems.  We hope to see you on Saturday.


----------



## Dan Murphy

The races don't look like they will be dry on Sunday.  I may take a long rest in my hotel, LOL.


----------



## NancyIL

We DO need the rain in the Midwest. Too bad it doesn't know to rain only at night! Better this Saturday when we are inside than 2 weekends from now during the Indy Irish Fest! http://indyirishfest.com/index.html

Aaron - did you see my PM about the 2nd item I have for the silent auction?


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

ADP said:


> No problem at all.  Sometimes I go MIA too.  Life can come in waves.  The shirts are a great idea.  We'll setup a separate table for the T-Shirts if you think that's appropriate.



A table would work well, though we don't have as many as we did the last time.  Thanks, Aaron!


----------



## tlcoke

Hi Aaron,
Just wanted to let you know I will be coming up for the meet tomorrow.


----------



## amym2

ADP said:


> Terrific!  Looking forward to meeting your family.  We are looking for more hot foods for the food table.  If you could bring a hot food item that would be great.



If I bring a crock pot, will there be a place to plug it in?  We're almost an hour away from Noblesville, so I'm not sure how I'll keep hot food hot otherwise!

My 10yo was so excited to hear that we are going to meet other people who love Disney tomorrow.  I've lost my voice, but I'm hoping it will come back by tomorrow.  Otherwise I may have to bring along a white board and marker!

ETA:  Never mind, read through the posts and found my crock pot answer.    Now to come up with what to make!


----------



## amym2

smjj said:


> Ahhhh, good another DVC member going. Look forward to meeting you. This will be our 3rd time for this meet..smjj



Looking forward to meeting you, too!  We bought at SSR last Sept. and can't wait until our first DVC stay at OKW and THV in October.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just as an FYI, folks coming from a bit to the west, like myself from Chicago, Indianapolis is eastern time zone, one hour earlier than central, where I am coming from.  So I will be leaving targeting a noon (Chicago time) arrival.


----------



## ADP

Indy Disney Meet silent auction item number 11. A Mickey decorated hangable clear display. Thanks Stacy!


----------



## monorailgreen

I will be attending the meet tomorrow.  Looking forward to some Disney fun on a rainy weekend.

Christopher


----------



## amym2

Decided to whip up a batch of homemade WPE butternut squash soup for the meet.  I dare to say it's as good as the stuff at WPE in the Indy airport (haven't actually had it at WPE at WDW), and I'm just hoping it tastes as good tomorrow!


----------



## ceemys

Looking forward to attending and meeting new Disney fans.   I will probably be making my homemade turtles.  yummy!  See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## ADP

monorailgreen said:


> I will be attending the meet tomorrow.  Looking forward to some Disney fun on a rainy weekend.
> 
> Christopher





amym2 said:


> Decided to whip up a batch of homemade WPE butternut squash soup for the meet.  I dare to say it's as good as the stuff at WPE in the Indy airport (haven't actually had it at WPE at WDW), and I'm just hoping it tastes as good tomorrow!





ceemys said:


> Looking forward to attending and meeting new Disney fans.   I will probably be making my homemade turtles.  yummy!  See y'all tomorrow.


Looking forward to seeing all of you.  The soup and the turtles sound great.


----------



## ChefMickey123

Getting ready for the DIS meet-pretzel bread, not quite like Le Cellier, but it tastes OK and we all had a fun time rolling it out.


----------



## jedspad

Planning on bringing cheesey potatoes. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## NancyIL

After the crock pot was mentioned, I thought about bringing Italian meatballs in the crock pot - in addition to the chocolate chip cheesecake that I'm about to bake.


----------



## drewmer

My wife Merrill and I (Drew) would love to attend and bring a fruit boat.  Excited to meet everyone.


----------



## mmeb144

drewmer said:


> My wife Merrill and I (Drew) would love to attend and bring a fruit boat.  Excited to meet everyone.



You live just up the road from me in Fowler. It's a small world afterall!


----------



## Mommy Nikki

We're coming tomorrow.  Me, hubby, and 3 kids (11, 8, & 5)   Not sure what time we'll get there or what we're bringing.  I'm not a good cook for large groups so it won't be a hot item.


----------



## ADP

ChefMickey123 said:


> Getting ready for the DIS meet-pretzel bread, not quite like Le Cellier, but it tastes OK and we all had a fun time rolling it out.


Oh yea...Saving some room for one of these.  



jedspad said:


> Planning on bringing cheesey potatoes. See you all tomorrow!





NancyIL said:


> After the crock pot was mentioned, I thought about bringing Italian meatballs in the crock pot - in addition to the chocolate chip cheesecake that I'm about to bake.





drewmer said:


> My wife Merrill and I (Drew) would love to attend and bring a fruit boat.  Excited to meet everyone.





Mommy Nikki said:


> We're coming tomorrow.  Me, hubby, and 3 kids (11, 8, & 5)   Not sure what time we'll get there or what we're bringing.  I'm not a good cook for large groups so it won't be a hot item.


See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I think I am going to sit this one out here in Chicago.   With the impending heavy rain almost assuredly closing (if not totally closing, at least more than I will put up with) the races (actually my original reason to be in Indy) down tomorrow, it would be a long time sitting in hotel or similar.  Plus the long drive down I65  in the heavy rain (it looks and reads heavy online) is more than this old guy wants to deal with.  So a last minute cancel here, Aaron.   Was really looking forward to it, all packed here and ready to go.

Please do say hello to you mom and dad, Aaron, was excited about seeing them again, along with all your family.  I know the meet will be a success and lots of fun for all, it ALWAYS is.

Take care., enjoy.


----------



## ADP

Dan Murphy said:


> I think I am going to sit this one out here in Chicago.   With the impending heavy rain almost assuredly closing (if not totally closing, at least more than I will put up with) the races (actually my original reason to be in Indy) down tomorrow, it would be a long time sitting in hotel or similar.  Plus the long drive down I65  in the heavy rain (it looks and reads heavy online) is more than this old guy wants to deal with.  So a last minute cancel here, Aaron.   Was really looking forward to it, all packed here and ready to go.
> 
> Please do say hello to you mom and dad, Aaron, was excited about seeing them again, along with all your family.  I know the meet will be a success and lots of fun for all, it ALWAYS is.
> 
> Take care., enjoy.


Sorry to hear Dan, but I understand.  Although we haven't had any rain from Isaac yet we are expecting some tonight and a lot tomorrow.  Kind of funny, but the forecast for today was supposed to be heavy rain all day and now they are saying no rain until later today or tonight.  
Take care.....


----------



## ADP

Thanks to Give Kids the World for the silent auction donation.


----------



## NancyIL

Dan Murphy said:


> I think I am going to sit this one out here in Chicago.   With the impending heavy rain almost assuredly closing (if not totally closing, at least more than I will put up with) the races (actually my original reason to be in Indy) down tomorrow, it would be a long time sitting in hotel or similar.  Plus the long drive down I65  in the heavy rain (it looks and reads heavy online) is more than this old guy wants to deal with.  So a last minute cancel here, Aaron.   Was really looking forward to it, all packed here and ready to go.
> 
> Please do say hello to you mom and dad, Aaron, was excited about seeing them again, along with all your family.  I know the meet will be a success and lots of fun for all, it ALWAYS is.
> 
> Take care., enjoy.


Sorry to hear that, Dan.  I am about ready to leave now for Indy.  It's raining  a bit here, but not too bad. 

 Well...there's always December at WDW!  You're still going then, right?


----------



## ADP

Thanks DIS for the silent auction gift pack. 15 years and still going strong.


----------



## Dan Murphy

NancyIL said:


> Sorry to hear that, Dan.  I am about ready to leave now for Indy.  It's raining  a bit here, but not too bad.
> 
> Well...there's always December at WDW!  You're still going then, right?


Yep, sorry here too. 

And yes, I am planning on early Dec, 12/4-12.

Any live updates planned from today's meet?


----------



## dsiind

Sorry to say that last minute emergency might cause me to miss out. Will try my best, but sure you will all have tons of fun without me!


----------



## mom2munchkins

Totally bummed I will not be able to make it. I hope to make it to the next one.


----------



## ADP

All I can say is WOW!  That was our best Indy Disney Meet ever!  Thanks to all of you who attended.  INCREDIBLE!


----------



## NancyIL

ADP said:


> All I can say is WOW!  That was our best Indy Disney Meet ever!  Thanks to all of you who attended.  INCREDIBLE!



Thank you, Aaron and Kim, for a wonderful DIS meet! It was my first Indy DIS meet, but it won't be my last!

I got home about 30 minutes ago. It rained as I left Indy and as I got to Champaign, but the weather was beautiful in between!


----------



## NancyIL

Dan Murphy said:


> Yep, sorry here too.
> 
> And yes, I am planning on early Dec, 12/4-12.
> 
> Any live updates planned from today's meet?



Sorry about no live updates, but we missed you!


----------



## Dan Murphy

ADP said:


> All I can say is WOW!  That was our best Indy Disney Meet ever!  Thanks to all of you who attended.  INCREDIBLE!


 And I missed it.   I knew it would be good, as always.



NancyIL said:


> Sorry about no live updates, but we missed you!


 I missed you and all the others.  I was really  looking forward to seeing everyone.  I always have a good time with Aaron's folks too.


----------



## NancyIL

Dan Murphy said:


> And I missed it.   I knew it would be good, as always.
> 
> I missed you and all the others.  I was really  looking forward to seeing everyone. *I always have a good time with Aaron's folks too*.



Today - I was the lucky one who had a good time with Aaron's folks!  You have a wonderful family, Aaron!


----------



## jms25

Fowler, IN??   Grew up there myself and our parents are still there.   We live in Fishers now and I always want to attend this Dis meet but something always comes up.   Next year for sure!


----------



## mmeb144

jms25 said:


> Fowler, IN??   Grew up there myself and our parents are still there.   We live in Fishers now and I always want to attend this Dis meet but something always comes up.   Next year for sure!



Hey, you don't have to travel too far to make it.  Join us next year.  It sure is a nice fun day.


----------



## Dan Murphy

NancyIL said:


> Today - I was the lucky one who had a good time with Aaron's folks!  You have a wonderful family, Aaron!


And lucky you were.   

As I anticipated, races were canceled for today, none ran at all today.  They will make up during the week I presume.


----------



## ADP

171 guests came to the Indy Meet yesterday. Thanks for coming!


----------



## disrailfan

ADP said:


> 171 guests came to the Indy Meet yesterday. Thanks for coming!



That is awesome, and we had a very good time!  Looking forward to next year and any other events that come up until then!


----------



## GoofyJediMaster

Is that the record?  That is the first time I think we had to add tables.


----------



## ADP

GoofyJediMaster said:


> Is that the record?  That is the first time I think we had to add tables.


That is a record for sure.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to inform you that we raised $2600 for Give Kids the World this year.  That brings our overall contribution for the past 4 years (since we've been raising money for Give Kids the World) to $11,500.  THANK YOU!  I think we can all agree it's been an amazing ride and what we've accomplished is heart-warming.  Thanks to all of you who've helped, contributed, and been a part of our meet over the past 5 years.  We couldn't have done it without you.  
We hope to see you next year....


----------



## ChefMickey123

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to inform you that we raised $2600 for Give Kids the World this year.  That brings our overall contribution for the past 4 years (since we've been raising money for Give Kids the World) to $11,500.  THANK YOU!  I think we can all agree it's been an amazing ride and what we've accomplished is heart-warming.  Thanks to all of you who've helped, contributed, and been a part of our meet over the past 5 years.  We couldn't have done it without you.
> We hope to see you next year....



:banana

We had a blast and met so many nice people.


----------



## Dan Murphy

That is fabulous, Aaron!!


----------



## ceemys

ADP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I wanted to inform you that we raised $2600 for Give Kids the World this year.  That brings our overall contribution for the past 4 years (since we've been raising money for Give Kids the World) to $11,500.  THANK YOU!  I think we can all agree it's been an amazing ride and what we've accomplished is heart-warming.  Thanks to all of you who've helped, contributed, and been a part of our meet over the past 5 years.  We couldn't have done it without you.
> We hope to see you next year....



Thats wonderful!  Glad we could make it, it was a blast!  My oldest loved face painting the little ones.   And my little one loved playing with all the other kids.  yummy food also. Looking forward to next year.  I live in Fishers, so if you need any help, just let me know.


----------



## ADP

Check out the recap from this year's meet.
http://www.disunplugged.com/2012/09...flag-give-kids-the-world-fun-in-indianapolis/


----------

